

My article has been copied - rduchnik

I recently had an article do well on my blog, which was my first time.  After a few days I was searching on google and I noticed some people had copied me, one in particular flat out copied the article.<p>I've tried emailing but no response, they are located in China somewhere according to whois lookup.<p>Is there anyway I can submit this to Google or something?
======
AznHisoka
Welcome to the internet. You're one of millions of victims. Your best bet is
just to kindly email the blogger to take it down. if not, then you can do a
DMCA and cross your fingers, but the chances of something happening is
1:1000000. Just continue writing content, and building reputation and the blog
that copied your content will not rank as high as you do. That's about all you
can do.

------
cag_ii
Try this link for google:

[http://support.google.com/bin/static.py?hl=en&ts=1114905...](http://support.google.com/bin/static.py?hl=en&ts=1114905&page=ts.cs)

I'm sure yahoo, bing, etc have similar process...

------
rduchnik
Well, the guy finally emailed me back with a bunch of stuff in Chinese...I
think. I translated it, but it came out like some wonky English, anyway he
took it down, so all is good.

Thanks

------
wmf
You can probably file a DMCA takedown to Google.

------
f8seer
There are special agencies that can take down this article for you.

